# Pit toilets on hiking trails??



## righter101 (Sep 19, 2012)

State Parks department wants to replace existing pit toilets with composting toilets.  Most of these are very remote, accessed only through hiking trails.

Should they be have grab bars and all other compliance (except a route to get there??)

From IBC CH 11, which binds me, it appears so.

Not sure if anyone else has run in to this.

Thanks to all.


----------



## khsmith55 (Sep 19, 2012)

I would have to agree with you. Not only would the IBC require the restrooms to be accessible, I believe Title II of the ADA would also require accessability. I found a great reference years ago called “California State Parks Accessibility Guidelines”. Great reference for park facilities.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 19, 2012)

I would agree. Make them accessible. We all have to remember that just because the trail may not be accessible with a wheel chair, walker, etc... dose not mean that a person with a disability cannot hike the back country.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 19, 2012)

khsmith55 said:
			
		

> I would have to agree with you. Not only would the IBC require the restrooms to be accessible, I believe Title II of the ADA would also require accessability. I found a great reference years ago called “California State Parks Accessibility Guidelines”. Great reference for park facilities.


It is not up to date with the 2010 ADASAD or the 2010 CBC

http://www.parks.ca.gov/pages/21944/files/ca_stateparksaccessguiderev_titlepagewithdisclaimer.pdf


----------



## ICE (Sep 19, 2012)

I always take a roll of TP and the woods is accessible.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 19, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> I always take a roll of TP and the woods is accessible.


And if you run out of TP a pocket knife to an atricle of clothing! Or is that more information than you needed???  :butt


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 19, 2012)

Ambulatory accessible compartment is probably all that is really needed.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 19, 2012)

jpranch said:
			
		

> And if you run out of TP a pocket knife to an atricle of clothing! Or is that more information than you needed???  :butt


Been there and done that, and did not keep the T-shirt.


----------



## codeworks (Sep 19, 2012)

many a shirt tail been left on that trail.........


----------



## north star (Sep 19, 2012)

*= = = =*

Are state parks considered **sites** ?...[ RE: Section 101

in the `03 ANSI/ICC A117.1 ]....Section 1101.2 Design

[ `06 IBC ] will get you to the ANSI/ICC A117.1.

*1101.2 Design.*

Buildings and facilities shall be designed and constructed to

be accessible in accordance with this code and ICC A117.1. 

If so, ...wouldn't Accessibility be required also to those

"new" potties?.....What is the definition of a *site*?

According to the Title II regs., ...should a 1 million acre

*site* be fully Accessible, ...500k acres, ...100 acres,

...2.25 acres, ...other?

In looking at Mark H. reference, ...Section 41 - Trails

appears to require hiking trails to be Accessible.



*+ + + +*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 19, 2012)

SITE. A parcel of land bounded by a lot line or a designated portion of a public right-of-way.

Just submit plans to make the trail "Accessible" and the greenies will have you in court so fast for wanting to disturbe the "natural terrain". Especially if you need to cut down a few trees.


----------



## north star (Sep 19, 2012)

*+ + + +*

Sounds like a state park might just be a **site**!

The Greenies will sue you on the one hand for cutting down

the trees, and the Civil Rights legals will sue you on the

other hand for not having a fully Accessible **site**.

Now what... ?  

*% % % %*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 19, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *+ + + +*Sounds like a state park might just be a **site**!
> 
> The Greenies will sue you on the one hand for cutting down
> 
> ...


Well the way the courts are going the environment will trump any "human right"  So the trails will remain the way they are and a whole class of people will "feel" violated and discriminated against.


----------



## north star (Sep 19, 2012)

*= = =*

mtlogcabin,

Is that Federal Courts, or state level courts for the Greenies?

EPA vs. ADA ?

"Darn it, ...us humans have to suffer some more !"

** * * * **


----------



## ICE (Sep 19, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> SITE. A parcel of land bounded by a lot line or a designated portion of a public right-of-way.Just submit plans to make the trail "Accessible" and the greenies will have you in court so fast for wanting to disturbe the "natural terrain". Especially if you need to cut down a few trees.


The Space Shuttle is being retired here in California.  It will land in LA and be transported overland to it's final landing.  Hundreds of trees will be cut down along the overland route.  Where are the greenies with that?


----------



## righter101 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ahhhh, I see what you guys are saying.....

Best to pass the buck on this one.....

Will do!!   

J/K.

The plans show the new facilities have the required turn space and handrails, so they very well may be made ADA compliant, I was just wondering if I should even ask them for interior elevations to confirm the heights of the grab bars, etc.

I did look on line at some of the park stuff.  Not quite sure how you would make a 14,000 foot Mt. peak comply with max slope ramp requirements without a ramp from Here to Florida.

Thanks for the feedback.  And BTW, If you guys are in the woods and run out of TP and don't want to sacrafice the shirt you are wearing, consider using the ICC Spa and Swimming pool Code.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 19, 2012)

LMAO!!!!!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 19, 2012)

> Ahhhh, I see what you guys are saying.....Best to pass the buck on this one.....


Yup call it a storage shed for compost materials, less than 120 sq ft exempt from permits.



> consider using the ICC Spa and Swimming pool Code


I don't have one but now I know what to do that the free copy of the IGCC public version 1.0 I got from ICC last year.


----------

